# Cape Lookout surf fishing



## CalypsoNotch (Jul 3, 2017)

Planning a 2 night trip there first week in Aug. I've never been there. What can I expect? I know I'll need to take everything with me but how will the fishing be? Does it have those same green bugs everywhere that you find on okracoke and Portsmouth? I'll be targeting whatever I can catch. 

Thanks


----------



## CalypsoNotch (Jul 3, 2017)

100 views and nobody knows a thing about it. Fishing must be really good


----------



## CalypsoNotch (Jul 3, 2017)

Lol 100 views and nobody knows a thing about it. Fishing must be really good.


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?143658-Going-to-Cape-Lookout-NC-for-a-trip


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

CalypsoNotch said:


> Lol 100 views and nobody knows a thing about it. Fishing must be really good.


Or it's so good nobody wants to share


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm one of the views but I don't go there so that's why I didn't give any advice.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

papa-t said:


> i'm one of the views but i don't go there so that's why i didn't give any advice.


ditto.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Me too. I'm a Hatteras guy


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I was just hoping to learn something, and had nothing pertinent to share about the place.


----------



## SNUFFY (Mar 23, 2004)

CalypsoNotch said:


> Planning a 2 night trip there first week in Aug. I've never been there. What can I expect? I know I'll need to take everything with me but how will the fishing be? Does it have those same green bugs everywhere that you find on okracoke and Portsmouth? I'll be targeting whatever I can catch.
> 
> Thanks


Hi CalypsoNotch,

We were there June 15th through the 18th. There were no bars with cuts the whole length of the Island. We traveled as far as you can go North and then all the way to the south end. We did catch 50 nice sea mullets and 12 big pompano...all on sand fleas. Our strategy was if we didn't get bite in 15 minutes...we would move down another 400 to 500 yards. With 6 rods in the water. Good luck!
View attachment 39890


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

This web site covers Cape Lookout. Maybe it will help.

http://drumwagon.com/welcome.htm


----------



## CalypsoNotch (Jul 3, 2017)

SNUFFY said:


> Hi CalypsoNotch,
> 
> We were there June 15th through the 18th. There were no bars with cuts the whole length of the Island. We traveled as far as you can go North and then all the way to the south end. We did catch 50 nice sea mullets and 12 big pompano...all on sand fleas. Our strategy was if we didn't get bite in 15 minutes...we would move down another 400 to 500 yards. With 6 rods in the water. Good luck!
> View attachment 39890



Thanks for the tips. No cuts on the whole island wow. Would you go again soon or would you go somewhere else? Wonder how the shark fishing will be? Id like to hook a big shark after catching bait


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

CalypsoNotch said:


> 100 views and nobody knows a thing about it. Fishing must be really good


Sorry. Been here twenty years and never tried it. Sounds great though.


----------



## carbine100 (Aug 2, 2004)

Shark fishing on CALO is almost always good, especially at night. Yes green heads reside there. Was down about a month ago and found some structure pretty easily. Ditto on the drumwagon site for fish reports and advise. If you are taking Davis Shore Ferry, the Mitchum's will take great care of you and bring you about anything you find you forgot or need on the next ferry run. Call ahead for bait availability and advice. Camping or cabin? Your fishing will be about the same as Portsmouth and Hatteras, only much less crowded.


----------



## psychodiagnostik (Jun 27, 2009)

It's my favorite place because it's not crowded. I always catch fish there, last trip was in April. I was with a bunch of other dudes who drove up and down the island looking for fish, down to the point, etc. I caught more fish than all of them, just fishing in front of the cabins (large blues, 5ft black tip, 7 ft sand tigers). They spent more time driving than fishing.


----------

